# Baby's first solid foods - hilarious!



## MarcusM (Jun 23, 2008)

My daughter Daria eating solids for the first time!


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 23, 2008)

hahahaha!!! Thats great! What an expression!!!


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL!
that's great!

too cute... that's gonna be one to show the boyfriend


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 23, 2008)

LynziMarie said:


> LOL!
> that's great!
> 
> too cute...



ha, thanks..



> that's gonna be one to show the boyfriend



haha...you mean like a hint-dropping type of thing???

Let me know how that works out!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 30, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice expression 

I've got a ton of pictures of my son in his high chair covered in spaghetti or some other random food with a huge grin on his face.  Kids are awesome.


----------



## Miaow (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL love the expression  

BTW i have to say also what a great head of hair she has   My daughter wouldn't have had that amount till she was around 18mths-2 (cut her fringe for the 1st time at 2) lol


----------



## claned (Jul 2, 2008)

Is her expression of delight or horror?  Never know with those little jars (some them smelled so awful I could not bring myself to subject my babe to them LOL).


----------



## Barbiro (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a "priceless" moment  Beautiful baby and gorgeous hair!


----------



## Bright_Side (Jul 8, 2008)

too cute! great pic! What a doll!


----------



## vinyljunkie (Jul 8, 2008)

hahahah, good stuff!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

She did NOT trust that spoon, did she? Not really! She had to watch it ALL the way into her little mouth!


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol..Hilarious! :lmao:


----------



## Mav (Jul 9, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

What's so funny? I don't get it? That's the way I eat and no one laughs.


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 11, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> My daughter Daria eating solids for the first time!



oh..... my god.  that is a once in a lifetime capture right there! LOL her face says "bloody hell mom, you have been  holding out on me! This stuff is great!"


----------

